# Well now I'm just getting redundant....



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

We got another female feral in yesterday. She has a droopy wing but she managed to fly from the floor up to shelf that's 12 feet high, so I'm not sure what's up. If it was broken, it's already begun healing. She's a good weight and has the most beautiful eyes! I am pretty sure she is a female because the sound of males didn't send her into a strutting frenzy.  She's in a small cage right now with a low perch to aid in healing. She'll be going to the vet asap.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

You are correct, Insomniac!! BEAUTIFUL EYES! 

Sending our BEST and will be looking forward to your updates!! Sometimes when it rains, it pours! 

Love and Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Unfortunately I am going out of town for a few weeks...there are still people caring for the pigeons, obviously, but nobody that keeps my online friends up to date! I won't have computer access until I'm home so prepare for a bit update at the end of the month!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Very pretty Hen..!


You should file down that upper Beak 'tip' overhang though...be easier for her to eat then.


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

For sure, I'll be doing that today.


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

what are those pellets?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, she is pretty. I noticed the hooked beak also.


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

Not 100% sure but those look like the regular bedding pellets they sell at Wallyworld.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'd be afraid he'd eat them and it would cause a blockage.


----------

